# Is it normal to have eyelids that are darker then ur face?



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 19, 2010)

My eyelids are a good shade darker then the rest of my face, is this normal? I wear concealer in a medium peachy shade to even them out. I don't mean dark circles either, my skin is just a browner shade there.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm only NC20 but I have this too. It's genetic. It can show up under your arms as well.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 20, 2010)

yes def. most people have this problem, you can try to eliminate some of the pigmentation by getting rest and drinking lots of water, but thats going to only do so much, i'm a NW45 and my circles were bad about a year ago, but i changed my diet and sleep pattern and it lightened up a bit but i use my good ole' MAC Moisturecover!


----------



## she (Apr 20, 2010)

indeed- my friend is nc35 and i was all like "ooh, i like your shadow shade!" and she was NOT amused as she was barefaced


----------



## iaisha26 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, it's both genetic and hormonal; as women we tend to have discoloration around our eyes, nose, & mouth.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_indeed- my friend is nc35 and i was all like "ooh, i like your shadow shade!" and she was NOT amused as she was barefaced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, this reminds me of when I was complaining to my friend about my dark eyelids and she was like, "Really? I thought you were just wearing eyeshadow all this time!" After 4 years of being friends...tsk tsk lol.

It doesn't really bother me anymore. Just slap on a little concealer. I think it's one of those things you notice on yourself more than anyone else notices on you.


----------



## malvales (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's great because it looks you are wearing eye shadow so it kinda saves you on makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am actually looking for creme eye shadow that is just one shade darker than my face! I haven't really found any...I am NC 42.


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I'm only NC20 but I have this too. It's genetic. It can show up under your arms as well._

 
Argh I think I have this! Is there anything to do to help the under arm darkness? Sometimes I exfoliate there but I don't think it does anything.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 21, 2010)

^I'm not sure there is. I know lightening creams exist but Im not sure how effective they are as I've never used them.


----------



## TheBigO (Apr 21, 2010)

*I was born that way too, so I guess it's pretty normal.
*


----------



## AdrianUT (Apr 22, 2010)

I have this too. My entire eye area is darker than my face naturally. The lids being darker doesn't bother me as much as them being darker below. :0(


----------

